# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  kush ben rukje

## bahrija

deshta te pyes se a dini ndonje hoxh ne gjermani i cili ben sherim me kuran dhe synet,  nese din dikush me lajmroheni ju lutem se me duhet

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*E deruara Bahrija kekte pyetje beni ne (Forumin Islam),shpresoj se atje do te ndihmojne.*

----------


## bahrija

Allahu te shperbleft Sueda

----------


## land

> deshta te pyes se a dini ndonje hoxh ne gjermani i cili ben sherim me kuran dhe synet,  nese din dikush me lajmroheni ju lutem se me duhet


Mund ta marresh dhe per keq kte postim,por po e shkruaj per te miren tende.
Ne vend te hoxhes dhe kuranit,shko  shero semundjen ne spital.
Shume njerez vdesin per mend e kokes,nuk shkojne tek mjeku por tek hoxha.


sherim te shpejte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

Qe kur edhe doktoret kryejn edhe punen e exorsizmit?!?


Mirpo hapsja e temes, le te lut moderatorin e ketij nenforumi qe temen ta bartë tek nenforumi musliman dhe aty gjen pergjigjen :shkelje syri:

----------


## NablA

forumi.kurandhesunet.net  qetu kerko edhe inshAllah ta  gjejn  naj numer

----------


## aadili

E nderuar. Kam pasur një rast të tillë,prandaj dhe mos e le që të vonohet puna.
Në zvicër njohë dy persona,që do të kishin ndihmuar.

----------


## Abdulrrahmani

> deshta te pyes se a dini ndonje hoxh ne gjermani i cili ben sherim me kuran dhe synet,  nese din dikush me lajmroheni ju lutem se me duhet


moter, me mire eshte te pyesish ne ndonje xhami. Shko ne qendren islamike me te afert, apo meri ne telefon dhe normalisht ata i kan numrat e personave te licencuar per te ber rukija. 

largohu prej atyre personave qe te gerkojne emrin e nenes.

----------


## Abdulrrahmani

> Mund ta marresh dhe per keq kte postim,por po e shkruaj per te miren tende.
> Ne vend te hoxhes dhe kuranit,shko  shero semundjen ne spital.
> Shume njerez vdesin per mend e kokes,nuk shkojne tek mjeku por tek hoxha.
> 
> 
> sherim te shpejte


po ka edhe raste kur personat mendojne se dikush u ka bere magji apo i ka zaptuar ndonje xhin, dhe per kot shkojne tek hoxha (apo dikush tjeter qe eshte musliman (i cfar do lloj sekti) dhe qe die te lexon kuran), ku ne realitet nuk kan gje. Normalisht ne keto raste eshte e udhezuar te shkohet tek mjeku. Por ne rastet e magjise apo zaptimit mjeku ska se si te ndihmon, dhe ne fakt ben me shum dem duke dhene preskripcion madikamentesh, qe kan efekte sekondare, jane te shtrejnta dhe nuk e zhdukin problemin.

----------


## referi_1

Nuk i kam lexuar postimet por vetëm nji çështje shum me rëndësi për rukjen :
  -Ai që kërkon rukje ktë dueht ta bën nga nji person i cili e ka islamin e pastër pra je i sigurtë se personi në fjalë nuk bën shirk dhe nuk ndihmon shirkun dhe kufrin.Përndryshe rukja është e pavlefshme,mund,harxhim kohe dhe para të kota..
 Pra nuk kërkohet rukje nga çdo njeri i cili thotë se bën rukje por duhesh të interesohesh shum mir për islamin e tij.Persona që bëjnë rukje tani ka shum por janë shum pak ata që bëjnë rukje të vërtetë.

----------


## mujoislam

> Nuk i kam lexuar postimet por vetëm nji çështje shum me rëndësi për rukjen :
>   -Ai që kërkon rukje ktë dueht ta bën nga nji person i cili e ka islamin e pastër pra je i sigurtë se personi në fjalë nuk bën shirk dhe nuk ndihmon shirkun dhe kufrin.Përndryshe rukja është e pavlefshme,mund,harxhim kohe dhe para të kota..
>  Pra nuk kërkohet rukje nga çdo njeri i cili thotë se bën rukje por duhesh të interesohesh shum mir për islamin e tij.Persona që bëjnë rukje tani ka shum por janë shum pak ata që bëjnë rukje të vërtetë.


Refer edhe pse cdohewr jam ne debat me ty,por ne kete ceshtje pajtohem me ty

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Kjo teme eshte e pavlefshme , sepse nuk pyetet ne forum per ritet fetare sesi behen , sidomos kur keto rite jane shume sensitive dhe imamet e duhur duhet te pyeten per to .

Tema mbyllet ketu.

----------

